# Which types are most likely to be sociopaths/psychopaths?



## Blazy

All traits in a psychopath are somewhat linked to a trait in any of the 16 types. For example, one of the characteristics of psychopaths is extroversion, so we can rule out all introverts. Another is high impulsiveness, more correlated to Perceivers. Last but not least, another characteristic is lack of remorse/others' feelings, disqualifying Feelers from the list.

What I'm about to say is not to be taken as an offense. Before you accuse me of typism, know that I'm taking this a more abstract level and ruling out enneagrams, each individual's personality, other personality variables, culture, identity, etc. and focusing entirely on the functions and the 4 letters themselves. It is necessary to generalize in this cas.e

The breakdown:

xxFx = DQ'd.
That leaves us with Thinkers. I know a lot of xSTJs and they respect everyone's private spaces and stick to their duties. Total opposite of psychopathy. 

Leaves us with xNTx and xSTP. I know several INTPs. They are obviously one of the worst at dealing with emotions in general. However, they are careful not to stir trouble. All these genius lab rats want is peace in their researches and quest for knowledge.

That leaves us with ENTP, INTJ, ENTJ, ESTP, and ISTP. We can take out ISTP because they don't fit some of the descriptions of psychopathy. (look it up if you need to).

INTJ and ENTJ have psychopathic tendencies, such as manipulation for personal gain, conning, disregard for feelings of others, but they have long-term goals that they adhere to. While not a full psychopath, they're very close to one. 

ESTP and ENTP are *likely* candidates. Extroverted, masked charm, impulsive, reading others' body language, manipulation, prone to boredom, promiscuous, just like many other ExTPs I have encountered. 

A psychopath would have distinctively high extroversion, equal level of S/N, distinctively high Thinking and Perceiving.

I thought it was clearly ExTP that correlate with psychopthy. I hope you all didn't vote for INTJ because you watched too many Hollywood movies.


----------



## MSheppard

Erm... I dunno if it's still of interest, but I'm a ESTJ AND I'm a diagnosed psychopath. I can't speak for all of course, but I got introduced to some other psychopaths by my therapist and I asked her in the session yesterday what she would think about MBTI and the relation of it to psychopathy. She told me, that i'm kind of strange when it's about my personality, because she first thought I would care too much about rules and traditions and the things expected from me, but that she'd also discripe that as my real me and as I asked her what she would think about me being an ESTJ she said it would be very unlikely that that's my real personality type and that she'd rather think, that I would love to be an ESTJ and answered the test in this way just to be a type I'd love. 

I dunno if i really wanna be an ESTJ. But... maybe that could be. 

I wouldn't say that psychopaths can have a MBTI type just by making the test. They'd have to answer it all honestly and the problem about that is, that they/I can't reflect their/my own personality.
Yeah.


----------



## charlie.elliot

Any type could be a psychopath. But the cognitive functions that a psychopath would use would be Fe and Se. INTJ makes no sense people. 

Fe does not equal empathy. A psychopath would _need_ strong Fe so they could make themselves charming, friendly, seemingly trustworthy. Psychopaths often understand people quite well, actually.

They also tend to be impulsive, which is why they would use Se, plus they carry out schemes, so they would need strong tactical intelligence. 

I had an encounter with a psychopath once, and he definitely seemed like an ESFP or ENFJ.


----------



## periwinklepromise

Couple problems with the question, some of which have already been stated:

No type is *most likely* to have psychopathy,
We all seem to be voting on which type brags the most about being unfeeling (thus stroking the egos of the NT types who have _actual fights_ about which is the most likely to at least come across as "sociopathic"),

and most importantly,

_Most people have no idea what psychopathy is._

Everyone's focusing on not feeling empathy, because that's the part that gets bastardized in popular culture and fiction; we're voting, as previously mentioned, on who_* brags*_ about not feeling empathy. Why isn't anyone making their decision based on the type who brags about not feeling fear? disgust? about having a high tolerance for pain?



That being said, I think charlie.elliot's approach on behavioral function-typing will be the closest we can get, and I agree with her considerations of Fe and Se. Fe, _as Fi-users love to harp about_, can be harnessed for manipulative purposes, and the impulsive traits of psychopathy seem indicative of extraverted perceiving.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ti-dom types are sociopaths. Te-dom types are psychopaths.


----------



## Hei

Wow...


----------



## SuperDevastation

S8on said:


> For attempt at consistency sake, I will be defining a psychopath as one whose brain is inherently wired to not not have empathy. If you scan their brain it will use different parts of the brain to function.
> 
> A sociopath is a person who's brain is scarred based on experiences to not function correctly, that is they probably would not demonstrate such behavior if they had different life experiences.
> 
> I'm not sure if either definition is definitely correct, but that is how I am referring to them.
> 
> I find this very interesting. They aren't preferring any type, they just use them to satisfy whatever their motives are, and I'm assuming "self preservation" is their number one priority. Since they are described as lacking empathy, maybe they are not using F at all and just Ti/Te. As for Perceiving I am not sure, but Se/Ni seems to be more accurate.


No one is inherently wired to not have empathy, that just sounds like an excuse/cop put.


----------



## ReadingBeaver

It's interesting how most people think that INTJ is most likely to be pyschopathic when research has shown that most pyschopaths are extroverted


----------



## fulgoreakuma

nice to know that most poeple think of INTJ's as a likely candidate for a soulless individual.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Here's how I see it.

High Ts on the T/F scale are most likely those who kill because they don't feel their own anger, remorse, and the distress of their victims. They're also the most likely to rationalize their faults, even though some are open to new facts, they still interpret them like a mere calculator and can't feel the need to question their behavior. They can be anything-T on the mbti.

High Js on the P/J scale are most likely those who kill because they feel the distress of their victims and their own darkness. Delusions, ignorance of the facts and limits between their ideas and reality, perversion of values, they feel remorse but never reassess themselves because they strictly think in confirmation bias. They feel empathy but everything is just an idea they play with and command. They can be anything-J on the mbti.

Of course I know some ultra-choleric/violent ESFP dumbasses who have absolutely no self-control and could kill me because I pissed them off and they grew up in a violent criminal environment, but that's another story.


----------



## Lakigigar

F's could kill because of frustrations and envy. But actually anyone could kill someone, but they just need to be driven/thriven.


----------



## shameless

Basically like suggested I tend to think of an NTJ or ExTP first. 

Um but I do still consider ExFJ likely sounds insane at a glance if just taking off the surface of most ExFJs but have you ever really heard one of the rotten apples of those two types talk. I swear sometimes some of them tho have Fe dom in use dont actually feel shit. Just throwing it out there because everyone went to the obvious thought of NTJ or STP. But I think you all are underestimating ExFJs.


----------



## Simpson17866

I put ESFJ because there are *more* SFJs than anybody else, therefor there would be more SFJ psychopaths/sociopaths than any other psychopaths/sociopaths.


----------

